# Bye Bye long nails, forever...



## moccah (Sep 2, 2008)

Damnit...I used to bite my nails and finally since 4 years I have long nails and Im really happy with them






The worst thing ever tho...

I just started at a new school to become an oral hygienic and the sad news just hit me today: cut the nails!!!!!

So since of today I will be fixing my SHORT nails and I kind of hate it, But I have to or else I will be going through my gloves all the time

So...short nails for me, maybe its just a matter of getting used to them?


----------



## kaylen (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't have long nails either. I'm going to school to be a shorthand machine reporter. Fortunately I have NEVER had long nails... Always tried but my nails are too weak and I am addicted to biting them. I personally don't really like long nails anyways. They always remind me of a witch. I think short nails are much cuter and classier. Don't fret!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 2, 2008)

awww thats such a shame. i suppose you'll get used to it though. i stopped biting mine about 9 months ago and i still like to keep them fairly short, i only have a few millimetres poking over the edge of my finger if you get what i mean. they annoy me if theyre too long! i hope your course is good!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw... how short do they have to be?

I actually prefer short nails over long nails, especially for dark polish!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 3, 2008)

You'll get used to it in no time. I had acrylic nails for the longest time, but when we got to certain stages in our course at college eg massage/facials, we were told we weren't allowed to have long nails and that we had to cut them. It takes a little bit of adjustment, but you will get used it, won't even be an issue for you soon.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't worry, you'll get used to it quick. I used to love my long nails but now i keep them really short as i can't type for crap at work if i don't.


----------



## moccah (Sep 3, 2008)

They have to be short enough to be hygienic enough...Dont know if they have a standard.

I cant wear nailpolish neither because that can give a chemical reaction...darn!

I guess I will get used to it, but I love my pollish





Some of the girls have like these stumps as if they bite them and I freaking hate that look....Maybe I can get a manicure and ask the lady who does them to fix them up really nice but short without the pollish so I can keep up myself

Good to hear that more girls here have short nails for a profession or other reasons





and Adrienne, when I worked at the tax office I typed for crap as well with nails to long, so I feel your pain haha


----------



## magosienne (Sep 3, 2008)

I break my nails at work and any manicure is ruined when i clean dishes. no long nails for me either


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 4, 2008)

aww that sucks.. my workplace wont allow me to have nailpolish, poo


----------



## moccah (Sep 4, 2008)

I dont really mind the short nails tho...because they can be fixed to look gorgeous with nailpollish...but even that is not allowed

And i dont really understand why because they where talking about hygiene and stuff but we wear gloves :S

So why is nailpollish out of the question...


----------



## mossaenda (Sep 4, 2008)

Short nails can be as pretty and as elegant as longer nails, i used to have long nails now i actually prefer the shorter look. I keep mine short, they barely peek.

Since you can't wear polish during work week, go crazy on weekends with the nail polish, have fun!

Also keep them well groomed, always keep a tube of hand cream nearby ( i have one on my purse, one on my desk at work and one on my night table!) and cuticle oil is a must, i'm currently using China Glaze Orange Cuticle Oil and it has worked wonders for my nails.


----------



## moccah (Sep 6, 2008)

thats a very good idea to keep hand cream nearby and the cuticle oil would be a first for me as well

I am thinking to get a manicure more often now I really have to work with my hands and wear those gloves, they are like these doctor gloves with the powdery stuff on the inside...so Im hoping that my hands and nails wont suffer a lot from it

But thanks for the idea, I think that will give me some fun back in pampering my hands


----------



## Karren (Sep 6, 2008)

Awwww... I keep my nails short... else I et a lot of dirt under them... But I use those self-stick-on nails.... By First Kiss..... And they work really great when you just want to go out or something... Then afterwards you can just peel them oss and save them for another time....


----------



## moccah (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwww... I keep my nails short... else I et a lot of dirt under them... But I use those self-stick-on nails.... By First Kiss..... And they work really great when you just want to go out or something... Then afterwards you can just peel them oss and save them for another time.... Yes I was thinking about that as well, when I was younger I used them sometimes when I wanted to have long nice nails

Aah well...Short can be nice as well I guess and when I want to go all out I just buy some self sticking ones


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 7, 2008)

I am a Casino Table Games Dealer and it was difficult to deal the cards and cut the cheques with long nails.


----------



## vesna (Sep 7, 2008)

That's a bummer. I can't keep my nails long at all. No matter how much I try they always break. I'll have to find something that I can use to strengthen them or else I'll have to get acrylics I suppose cause I'm sick of how crappy they look. Not neccessarily cause they're short as I've seen plenty of people with short nails which look lovely but mines really are awful. They look all ragged and uneven. Ew.


----------



## Marniem (Oct 8, 2008)

I would miss my long nails!


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 8, 2008)

Shorter can definitely be elegant, and in fact some of the new trendy colors, like dark metallic greys, greens, &amp; purples look even better on shorter nails!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 8, 2008)

I love my long nails but short nails do make life easier.


----------



## moccah (Oct 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my long nails but short nails do make life easier. That is sooo trueBut I dont keep them that long tho...maybe 1cm of white

I cant do the school programme anymore because of a syndrome I have...kind of hard to explain

But I can grow my nails back to their old state again...

Thats like the only positive thing about finding out I have the syndrome


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2008)

That's too bad about your syndrome though. But now you can have fun having them long again, and paint them as you want


----------



## electro! (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel for you ♥

I never had long nails though, and they would always break, and I have to keep them short anyway b.c. I'm a guitarist. I wouldn't mind having pretty long nails done up in neon pink and rhinestones though.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I feel ya girl! I work at Gerber Baby Food and we can't have long nails or polish our nails either. Oh well.


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 17, 2009)

I always used to have long nails, but a couple of months ago I decided - no more long nails. Now I'm wearing short nails and I have to say that I got used to them. First days with short nails were strange, I felt like something was missing



but now I'm glad with short nails. Black polish looks much better now.

But I can understand that if someone has to shorten the nails not because she wants to, but because she has to, it sucks...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 17, 2009)

I always had such long nails, but whenever a nail breaks, I cut my other nails so they all could be the same length. And I'm always having to do that, so I recently decided just to keep my nails short. And I actually really like them short, they're so much easier to handle.


----------



## PrincessMiracle (Jan 27, 2009)

*i'm n0t comfortable with long nails..i like to keep them either short or less then medium length



*


----------

